# Porquê tantos incêncios no Inverno/Primavera em Portugal



## beljc (9 Abr 2009 às 15:21)

Será que o calor é assim tanto para o número de incêncios que já aconteceram, praticamente ainda no Inverno?
Quais os interesses em deitar fogo a zonas de eleição?
São mais um acréscimo para a alteração do meio ambiente e em consequência da meteorologia.
Gente sem quaisquer escrúpulos é que deita fogo ao que de melhor existe no País.


----------



## Snifa (9 Abr 2009 às 15:37)

O Problema não é o calor....mesmo no Verão com temperaturas muito altas é raro um fogo começar espontânemente...teem que estar reunidas condições muito particulares e haver algo ( por exemplo um pedaço de vidro ou uma trovoada seca) que despolete a ignição. 98 % por cento dos fogos são de origem humana quer por descuido ( queimadas que fogem ao controlo por exemplo, cigarros lançados nas matas, foguetes... etc...) quer intencionalmente/criminosamente por interesses obscuros dos madeireiros ou construtoras que querem os terrenos limpos para construir....outros causados por pirómanos maníacos que teem prazer em ver arder...para essas pessoas que cometem tais actos (Industrias madeireiras, construtoras e pirómanos) havia uma solução rápida e eficaz que era amarra-los a uma árvore e deixá-los arder junto com o fogo que provocaram...e que irá causar destruição de bens, casas e eventualmente mortos....


----------



## kikofra (9 Abr 2009 às 21:40)

Muitos deles sao causados pelas fogueiras segundo o meu pai que e bombeiro, nao se esquecam que pode parecer apagada a fogueira e mesmo assim pode ter alguma braza que pode acender um fogo


----------



## psm (10 Abr 2009 às 00:40)

Snifa disse:


> O Problema não é o calor....mesmo no Verão com temperaturas muito altas é raro um fogo começar espontânemente...teem que estar reunidas condições muito particulares e haver algo ( por exemplo um pedaço de vidro ou uma trovoada seca) que despolete a ignição. 98 % por cento dos fogos são de origem humana quer por descuido ( queimadas que fogem ao controlo por exemplo, cigarros lançados nas matas, foguetes... etc...) quer intencionalmente/criminosamente por interesses obscuros dos madeireiros ou construtoras que querem os terrenos limpos para construir....outros causados por pirómanos maníacos que teem prazer em ver arder...para essas pessoas que cometem tais actos (Industrias madeireiras, construtoras e pirómanos) havia uma solução rápida e eficaz que era amarra-los a uma árvore e deixá-los arder junto com o fogo que provocaram...e que irá causar destruição de bens, casas e eventualmente mortos....






São N de acontecimentos para haver incendios, e o tipo de floresta.

Se conseguires arranjar a coleção do publico sobre a floresta portuguesa tem lá um livro só sobre incendios


----------



## Kodiak (10 Abr 2009 às 18:11)

Os incêndios que acontecem em pleno Inverno são, regra geral, provocados pelos pastores que acreditam na renovação "eterna" das pastagens. Trata-se de uma prática ancestral comum sobretudo nas regiões montanhosas do Norte e do Centro e que leva a perda de enormes áreas florestais todos os anos. Os recentes incêndios são apenas a face visível deste gravíssimo problema que tarda em ser resolvido devido ao laxismo e à falta de sensibilidade do povo português.


----------

